# Need thermostat for Fog Commander F/X Lite 1000W Fog machine



## timk519 (Sep 22, 2012)

I've verified that the header and the pump work on this machine, so the next step is to replace the thermostat. It's labled "CH-15" on the outside, and has the numbers:

230
6071
6622

on the bottom of the unit. The unit itself looks like this:










My question is what the thermostat's rating / temperature is? I'm presuming it's normally off until it reaches it's target temperature, so all I need to know is what that temperature is. Where I can get one (I'm in Canada) would be a total bonus.

Thanks in advance for any help my fellow haunters can give!


----------



## timk519 (Sep 22, 2012)

timk519 said:


> I've verified that the header


 Arg - that should be "heater".


----------



## MikeBru (Feb 19, 2010)

Try here, http://parts.americandj.com/CategoriesList.aspx?ProductLine=0050&description=FOG AND BUBBLE MACHINES Address was valid on 5-4-13. click on the various models, not every part is listed for each model, but sometimes you can find something that works anyway.


----------

